# Indicator and tips for?



## Brento (Apr 7, 2021)

Anyone have any idea what you would use this indicator for set up this way?


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 7, 2021)

Brent , Set up which way ? That is a drop indicator . Also called a test indictor . You can mount it on anything you want to measure linear movement .


----------



## Brento (Apr 7, 2021)

Thanks Dave. I knew it was a drop indicator with the extension tips. I wasnt sure if anyone had any idea why this person could of had it attached to this aluminum block. I also need a good place i can send this and another indicator out to get cleaned and fixed for a good price.


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 7, 2021)

Federals are good indicators , they merged with Marhs sometime back . I have a box for Federals down the basement as well as the Malhs . Excuse my spelling , but is it sticking ? Bed time for me but I'll check in the am Brent .


----------



## extropic (Apr 7, 2021)

Additional views needed to comment on the intended purpose of the mount.

I have no personal experience with LIIS, but have read good comments from customers. Lots of good info on the web site.
Don't know about pricing. Very possibly will be high relative to the value of that indicator. Let us know what you find out.
Expect around $15 for a new crystal w/bezel (part only).
Have you googled "calibration services" in your area? Closer to home may be better. I prefer over-the-counter, eyeball-to-eyeball, if possible.

I don't suppose you care how many Federal indicators I have . . . not germane.







						Long Island Indicator Service
					

Repair service for test indicators and other precision measuring tools by Brown & Sharpe and Mitutoyo.




					www.longislandindicator.com


----------



## Braeden P (Apr 7, 2021)

dang I have a sticky starrett indicator and that place cant service starrett indicators! I have a few federal indicators they are really strong and built well.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Apr 7, 2021)

Braeden P said:


> dang I have a sticky starrett indicator and that place cant service starrett indicators! I have a few federal indicators they are really strong and built well.


Send it to Starrett


----------



## Braeden P (Apr 7, 2021)

that would be expensive and I think it will be worth it


----------



## Brento (Apr 7, 2021)

I have a Starrett that bounces if when you drop the rod and doesnt stay accurate. This federal doesnt seem sticky but it isnt 100% accurate either. Does similar to the same as the Starrett.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 7, 2021)

Braeden P said:


> dang I have a sticky starrett indicator and that place cant service starrett indicators! I have a few federal indicators they are really strong and built well.



Try MR Tool Repair. Mark does great work & is in IL. He doesn't have a website (not sure if that has changed) but I think he does have a FB page (I don't do FB). I just contact him through email. mrtool2010 (at) hotmail (dot) com  I think you can call him too. If you search online you can find his full contact info.


----------



## Winegrower (Apr 7, 2021)

Regarding the original question, I like to set up an indicator as this appears to be so it can be held in a quick change tool holder and popped in quickly for a measurement.


----------



## Brento (Apr 7, 2021)

I think i had my depth mics calibrated from Mr Tool so i may give him a try again.

@Winegrower now that you mention it that could be used in a lathe tool holder possibly

Still curious on what you would use the tips for.


----------



## Winegrower (Apr 7, 2021)

I use the tips to extend the reach, mainly.   Sometimes depth of slots require that.   I even made a tip that was about an inch in diameter to bridge rough spots, for example for setting up my table saw blade height.


----------



## Brento (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## NCjeeper (Apr 8, 2021)

Another vote for Mark if you need repair work done. I use him alot.


----------



## Brento (Apr 9, 2021)

Any ideas on what that base could have been set up to be used for?


----------

